# Speedplay



## Kernyl

Does anyone use Speedplay pedals here? What do you think of them, are they easy to get in and out of? 
My LBS is recommending them since I sometimes have knee pain while riding (even after a full bike fit) Apparently the float allows you more flexibility in knee position.
I am likely getting a new road bike soon and am thinking of ordering some for it.


----------



## Marc

I have them and love them. They have lots o fans on RBR. A few caveats:

-Of all pedals/cleats they are the most unwalkable, you will tear up your friend's floors unless you have cleat covers on
-The cleats need kept clean and lubricated. If you're walking on anything other than pavement, they need cleat covers on them, or else the cleats gunk up and will not clip in

The X cleats are free floating and the Zeros are locked at whatever float you specifically set. Great little pieces of kit, that permit crazy amount of float.


----------



## davelikestoplay

I have bad knees and that's why I got a pair of zeros. The range of float is great, almost too much incredibly but you can limit it if you want. They do take a bit of maintenance work and some breaking in, but I think its worth it.


----------



## 9er

My wife and I have light action and love them. 
Clean and dry lube cleats every few rides or so. And lube the pedals as well.


----------



## jorgy

Wonky knees here. Have the X2s. Love both the free float and the fact that unclipping is effortless.

Other pedals can be a real b**** to get out of and hurt my knees. For example, I tried a set of the Shimano road pedals. Major knee pain even with the tension set on the lowest value.


----------



## Trek2.3

Speedplays are great. The "gloat" can be set or free on the Zero pedals. They do take some breaking in. Also, get a pair (or two) of these cleat covers. KEEP ON CLEAT COVERS FOR SPEEDPLAY ZERO AND LIGHT ACTION CLEATS LEAVE THEM ON! | eBay

Don't use the coffee covers as they come off and are easily lost. A cut down toothbrush in your seat pack will clean 'em up right quick.


----------



## Kernyl

Wow. thanks for the quick replies and good info. 9er, I was looking at those light action ones with interest. I was originally thinking an X series, but the light action ones look interesting.


----------



## redondoaveb

Light action don't have adjustable float. If you want adjustable float with the entry and release of the light actions, use light action pedals and zero cleats.


----------



## murielalex

Have and love the Speedplays. I have the Light Action, but am switching to the Zeros as I need to adjust the float to be a bit less.


----------



## Kernyl

Thanks. Good notes on the Light Action. I have no idea if the float will be too much for me....I guess I will have to see as I think that is the direction I'm headed in.


----------



## cpecrivaine

+1
Love love love my Speedplay Zeroes.They're awesome because you never have too worry about entry. Always clean a crisp if you take a little time to keep them properly lubed (cleat and pedal). 

Really more important are the cleats--covers are a must, but they're pretty cheap and fit in your pocket just fine. Don't walk on them without covers! But also you'll need some thread lock (just the light stuff) to allow the screws to stay in the cleats without tightening them too much. Otherwise, your cleats won't engage correctly. 

And the Zeroes are great because the float is totally adjustable. Even just the chromoly ones are awesome. I'm sold on Speedplay.


----------



## maggie198

Have Speedplay Light Action. I'm still getting used to riding clipless, but for clipless, these have been good for me.


----------



## Caren

I have the Light Action as well. Used them for about 3 years now, it was my first experience being clipped in and I liked that they didn't feel so stiff and were easy to get out of. After all this time using them though I find I don't like the float so I'll probably be trading them for Zero's. Totally second the covers, I keep mine in my pocket but always slip them on the second I'm off my bike.


----------



## redondoaveb

Caren said:


> I have the Light Action as well. Used them for about 3 years now, it was my first experience being clipped in and I liked that they didn't feel so stiff and were easy to get out of. After all this time using them though I find I don't like the float so I'll probably be trading them for Zero's. Totally second the covers, I keep mine in my pocket but always slip them on the second I'm off my bike.


Just get Zero cleats. They work fine with LA pedals. Save some money. :thumbsup:


----------



## lactician

I love my Speedplay Zero. I have 3 pairs of em, and installed them on two of my roadbikes. 
They're really easy to clip on. But I have heard of folks who have problems clipping and unclipping them. I know that they're also good for folks with knee issues. 
the disclaimers written by some of the folks are true. They do need maintenence. I have ruined a pair of pedals because I didn't lube it. Bought the grease gun. The good thing is, its fully maintain-able, you can get alot of spares. 
You also need to get cleat covers for them, and yes, they aren't very secure. 
You also have to take care if you are running carbon cranks, the cleats on your shoes can very easily scratch the carbon crank arms. One solution is to get those shield guards, (transparent) and stick em on the crank arms.


----------



## AvantDale

I started a female friend on some Light Actions last week. She had some trouble clipping in at first...but after a few tries...she got the hang of it.

It may be difficult to clip in on the first few rides. The cleats need to break in. It's important to use the dry lube that SP recommends. Lube often on the first few rides. It'll make clipping in a bit easier. 

I've been using my Zeros (switched from Look) for two years now...and I'll never switch to another pedal system.


----------



## Kernyl

Well, I am getting mine this Friday. I am getting the Zeros. So we'll see. I have ridden both Shimano and Look in the past and never had any problems getting in and out, so it is likely that I will just need to get used to them.


----------



## Camilo

Just a late addition to the speedplay thread for posterity.

My wife had a lot of problems with both SPD type and SPD-SL type cleats. She had problems unclipping from SPD-SL, but wanted a "walkable" cleat + shoe anyway. So, the SPD... which for some reason she just had problems clipping in.

So she tried Speedplay Frogs - which I just want to mention in this thread as an excellent alternative if someone's looking for a lighweight pedal with walkable cleat. It's dead simple to get into, the float is very free, and they're dead easy to get out of.


----------



## QED

Camilo said:


> So she tried Speedplay Frogs - which I just want to mention in this thread as an excellent alternative if someone's looking for a lighweight pedal with walkable cleat. It's dead simple to get into, the float is very free, and they're dead easy to get out of.


I second this. I have used eggbeaters and shimano pedals. They were both meh. When I got my new bike, I got talked into the Speedplay frogs. Wasn't sure I would like them, now I can't imagine riding anything else. Great on the knees, easy in and out.


----------



## Bluechip

I have Zero's on all my bikes and my wife now has the Light Action. She started with the Zero's but had some difficulty with the release every once in a while.


----------



## Kernyl

*Light Actions*

So actually, I did get the Light Action. We went back and forth with the zeros, then decided on those. So I have been riding them for a few weeks now. So far, so good. The float is a little weird to get used to. I keep thinking I am going to pop out of them when I'm climbing or something...but i don't think that is really going to happen, it's just that my foot position tends to be different on the pedal once the allowance for it is there, sometimes I ride a little duck, then sometimes almost pigeon. I am a real freak I guess. 

One thing, most women and some guys with smaller feet will need to get a thing-a-ma-jig, (the correct word is not coming to mind here- spacer?) that goes between the cleat and the bottom of the shoe. This allows the cleat to lie flat against the pedal. Without it you will have a horrible, possibly impossible time getting into the pedal. With it, it is very easy. I wear a size 40 shoe and I needed it.


----------



## redondoaveb

Kernyl said:


> So actually, I did get the Light Action. We went back and forth with the zeros, then decided on those. So I have been riding them for a few weeks now. So far, so good. The float is a little weird to get used to. I keep thinking I am going to pop out of them when I'm climbing or something...but i don't think that is really going to happen, it's just that my foot position tends to be different on the pedal once the allowance for it is there, sometimes I ride a little duck, then sometimes almost pigeon. I am a real freak I guess.
> 
> One thing, most women and some guys with smaller feet will need to get a thing-a-ma-jig, (the correct word is not coming to mind here- spacer?) that goes between the cleat and the bottom of the shoe. This allows the cleat to lie flat against the pedal. Without it you will have a horrible, possibly impossible time getting into the pedal. With it, it is very easy. I wear a size 40 shoe and I needed it.


The thing-a-ma-jig(s) are shims. The instructions that come with the cleats show what shim(s) to use with a particular shoe. PS, when you finally get sick of all the float of the LA cleats, buy Zero cleats. LA ease of entry and release with adjustable float.


----------



## Kernyl

yes, thank you, shims. 
The thing is I got the speedplay to see if it helped with knee pain. I don't think it has for me. But I think it is more a muscular thing than a joint thing. Right at the bottom of my quad, so I may have to look at whether there is something else going on.


----------



## Trek2.3

Kernyl said:


> yes, thank you, shims.
> The thing is I got the speedplay to see if it helped with knee pain. I don't think it has for me. But I think it is more a muscular thing than a joint thing. Right at the bottom of my quad, so I may have to look at whether there is something else going on.


At the bottom of your quad? Look up ITB pain on the 'net.

Treating Knee Pain and Iliotibial Band Syndrome (ITBS)


----------



## Kernyl

It's on the inside of the knee, not lateral, so it's not ITB. I believe it is the Vastus medialis muscle that is the issue. Thanks though.


----------



## mtbtrigirl

I have Speedplay Zero and have a love/hate relationship with them. The hate part is that I should have gone with whichever ones are for lighter riders because I have to literally jump on them to click in. I think when I bought them I was on the verge of the Zero's or the other's (LiteSpeed??) and the bike shop told me I'd be fine with the Zero's. They are also not the easiest to get into when you are in a hurry, like when you clip out at a stoplight and then need to clip in and go quickly when the light changes. They have a small platform so you're not standing on much if you're not clipped in and I've slipped off of them scraping my shins more than once. I love how adjustable they are with the floats!!


----------



## Marc

mtbtrigirl said:


> I have Speedplay Zero and have a love/hate relationship with them. The hate part is that I should have gone with whichever ones are for lighter riders because I have to literally jump on them to click in. I think when I bought them I was on the verge of the Zero's or the other's (LiteSpeed??) and the bike shop told me I'd be fine with the Zero's. They are also not the easiest to get into when you are in a hurry, like when you clip out at a stoplight and then need to clip in and go quickly when the light changes. They have a small platform so you're not standing on much if you're not clipped in and I've slipped off of them scraping my shins more than once. I love how adjustable they are with the floats!!


You try the Light Action variety of Speedplays?


----------



## redondoaveb

Marc said:


> You try the Light Action variety of Speedplays?


I believe that's what she was talking about when she mentioned the "LiteSpeeds".


----------



## Kernyl

Marc said:


> You try the Light Action variety of Speedplays?


Try switching to the Light Action if you get a chance. Once adjusted properly they are very easy to get in and out of. I like mine.


----------



## Camilo

Life's too short to be using pedals you're not 100% satisfied with! You probably clip in and out several times every ride, so they affect your enjoyment quite a bit, no? Once you know you're not satisfied, you don't want to wait until they wear out because that could be years and years, of aggrivation several time sper ride.

Get the pedals you like better. Be happy .... did I say several times per ride?  Sell the old ones on ebay or craigslist. Yea, you'll spend some more money, but you'll enjoy it every ride, and it won't be a huge net "loss" anyway, if you sell the old ones.


----------



## ParadigmDawg

My wife is having a pedal issue right now. She wanted to stick with her XT SPDs at first and just put the cleats on her road shoes. She is having issues "finding the pedals" as the tread on her MTB shoes kind-of guided her into the proper position. 

I let her try my Speedplay Zeros and it was too difficult for her to clip in and out. 

I am afraid she won't like the extra float of the LA since she is use to 7 degrees of float from the MTB pedals and I don't want to waste money and buy these if she doesn't like them.

For now, she just went back to using her MTB shoes but I know she wants me to find a better solution.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Bluechip

The Light Action version is much easier to click into and out of than the Zero's. My 5' wife loves her LA. Hated the Zero's. She has not ever had any situations were she could not unclip.


----------



## HarryV

mtbtrigirl said:


> I have Speedplay Zero and have a love/hate relationship with them. The hate part is that I should have gone with whichever ones are for lighter riders because I have to literally jump on them to click in. I think when I bought them I was on the verge of the Zero's or the other's (LiteSpeed??) and the bike shop told me I'd be fine with the Zero's. They are also not the easiest to get into when you are in a hurry, like when you clip out at a stoplight and then need to clip in and go quickly when the light changes. They have a small platform so you're not standing on much if you're not clipped in and I've slipped off of them scraping my shins more than once. I love how adjustable they are with the floats!!


The spring in the SP cleats can be a bit strong on newer cleats, and does become easier with use. Try an well used pair. The other thing to make sure of is that the cleat screws aren't torqued too much. Over tightening these screws will make engaging the cleat quite difficult and inconsistent.


----------



## redondoaveb

ParadigmDawg said:


> My wife is having a pedal issue right now. She wanted to stick with her XT SPDs at first and just put the cleats on her road shoes. She is having issues "finding the pedals" as the tread on her MTB shoes kind-of guided her into the proper position.
> 
> I let her try my Speedplay Zeros and it was too difficult for her to clip in and out.
> 
> I am afraid she won't like the extra float of the LA since she is use to 7 degrees of float from the MTB pedals and I don't want to waste money and buy these if she doesn't like them.
> 
> For now, she just went back to using her MTB shoes but I know she wants me to find a better solution.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


Light Action pedals with Zero cleats. Easy in and out with adjustable float. Works great!


----------



## Kernyl

Or...if she likes her SPD's get her the road version.


----------



## andyoo

For people with speedplay zero and the cleat is too hard to dismount,
this is a trick I did.. 
get a pair of speed play zero cleat and a pair of light action cleat.
Take out the U shape metal piece from light action and replace the speedplay zero ones.
then you end up with a cleat that is easy to get in and out and still adjustable...
yes..you spend 30$ more.. but now you don't have to get stuck and crash.
This way you don't have to wait for the zero to get "loose". 
Oh yes.. there are speedplay cleat covers with holes on ebay. then you never have to remove/put-on covers and can get into the pedals.


----------



## Alfonsina

I have never used any other pedal than speedplay zeros, once the learning curve was over (I went in with no expectations from other systems, so it was steep for a noob as any other systm) and once they were a little practiced and lubed, I really didn't have any trouble. I like the idea of the covers on ebay but I use the coffee covers, because I don't want stuff getting in the mechanism, I don't usually stop on a ride for coffee or that kind of thing though. they would be fine for streets but not gravel or dirt right?


----------



## andyoo

when you stop, that's when your cleat metal plate got scratch up by the ground.
with a plastic cover that is always on, then you never scratch up your cleat and make it last longer.
I have 4 bikes with speed play zero and never got any stuff into the cleat...unless you walk on mud.


----------



## terzo rene

I've used Speedplay since the early 90's when they first appeared. Despite having serious reservations about the company's overzealous legal department, they're the only pedals I'll use. My favorite thing is that I've never had an unintentional release (even riding with a broken spring a few times) or any time when I couldn't get out when I wanted.

One thing to note is Zeros and light action are NOT free float, regardless what Speedplay tries to tell you. X pedals are free float, so if that's why you're buying Speedplay get the X pedals. The others all have some resistance. It might not be obvious coming from other brands of pedals but compared to X pedals it's very noticeable.

Another caution is with free float any fit/orthopedic issues you have are magnified. If you have poor position, leg length differences, poor flexibility, need orthotics, wedges, etc it will show very quickly in your pedaling because there is nothing to stop them. To me that's a positive because you should be fixing those issues anyway but many people blame the pedals.

I think people are making too big of a deal about cleat covers. Granted I don't stop much, but I've only had issues a few times in 20 years.


----------



## AvantDale

Zero cover that let you clip in without having to remove the covers!

One thing to be aware of is that you cannot over tighten the four screws on the Zero cleats. That could bind the c-clip and make it difficult to clip in. Once the screw stops...leave it at that. Do not turn the screw any further.


----------



## Tracy T

I have never used anything but the light action cleats. The only problem I had was doing a split when i stepped on a slick spot. I just got the covers that stay on so I'm hoping I'm done with that.


----------

